# Need help setting up a 37g tank



## jsb996 (Apr 20, 2012)

I need advice on setting up a 37g reef and fish tank. 

Planned purchase:

1. Fluval C4 Power Filter
2. 2 AquaClear 20 Powerhead (127 gph per) - not sure if this is to much or not.
3. Fluval M 200w submersible heater 
4. Live rocks - not sure how much I need
5. Sand - Also not sure how much I need

6. Lighting - I need some help here. The tank that I bought came with a fluorescent fixture but I'm willing to upgrade. Since this is my first tank, I'm trying to keep the cost down. Any recommendation here would be greatly appreciated. 

The main thing that is holding me back right now is the protein skimmer and sump. Do I need it? What's the purpose of having it? Some people say I don't need it and others say it's an absolute must. I just don't know what to do.

Thanks in advance!

John


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

jsb996 said:


> I need advice on setting up a 37g reef and fish tank.
> 
> Planned purchase:
> 
> ...


Here is some other things you may not have thought about:
Dry Rock, there are a few hitchhickers on Live Rock that people want to stay away from, so they opt for using Dry Rock, or Dead Rock. Macro Rock is a good place to start looking for that. Either way you go you will need a minimum of 1lb per gallon.

Replacement filter media like filter floss and activated carbon (if you get a filter) Which is really not necessary.

Multiple Powerheads (2 or 3) 10x your water volume for just a Fish Only With Live Rock, and at least 20x your water volume for a Reef Tank. So lets say your going reef, and you have a 100g tank, you would need flow in that tank at minimum of 2000gph, or 2 1000gph powerheads.

Protein Skimmer, rated at 2 times your water volume

Saltwater Test Kits. Reef Test Kit. Tets for Ammonia, Nitrites, Nitrates, PH, Phosphates, Calcium, ALK and Magnesium.

Saltwater fish food. Mysis Shrimp, Squid, Cyclopease, Algae Sheets, Romaine . Flake food is not really a good food to feed your marine fish.

Aquarium vacuum. This one is iffy. Most don't use one, if you have enough flow in the tank you won’t need one

Rubber kitchen gloves

Fish net

Two, clean, never used before, 5-gallon buckets

Aquarium thermometer, digital being the best.

Brush with plastic bristles (old tooth brush) - needed for cleaning the live rock if you don't get Fully Cured Live Rock.

Power Strip, possibly GFCI outlets by the tank.

Optional but definitely recommend getting a Reverse Osmosis or RO/Deionization filter for the make-up water, and a barrel for storing the water.

Possibly a Quarantine Tank for your new fish. They sit in here for a few weeks to kill off parasites and bacteria, to keep it from getting in your main tank

Heater rated for your size tank.

Saltwater Mix. Marine Salt. Instant Ocean is the cheap Salt that beginners and Advanced use alike.

Saltwater Hydrometer or even better a Refractometer, which is more accurate. There is also a Digital Meter that is way advanced if you have the cash.

Aquarium filter (not absolutely necessary if running with adequate amounts of live rock, but nice to have if you need to use a mechanical filter or activated carbon, or GFO and such)

Aquarium substrate such as live sand or crushed cora. Some go bare Bottom, others choose the 2-3" bottom, others, more advanced will try the Deep Sand Bed, which is over 6" deep.


----------



## jsb996 (Apr 20, 2012)

Where can I find macro rocks? How much macro rocks should I look to purchase? 20lbs of live rocks and 20 lbs of macro rocks? 

just to confirm, you're saying I don't need a water filter?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Correct. You do not need a filter on a Salt Water Tank. I have a 240g Tank, with no filter. Skimme and a sump with Cheato Algae in it, but no filter. They tend to end up trapping more Nitrates than they are worth.
You can use 35lbs Macro Rock and 5lbs of Live Rock, or all Macro Rock, or all Live Rock. Its all up to you. Live Rock comes with pest Hitchhikers that some don't want.

Saltwater Aquarium Fiji Dry Live Rock / Eco Rox | Bulk Reef Supply - English
MarcoRocks Aquarium Products


----------



## jsb996 (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks for the help!!! As soon as I get my tank up, I'll be sure to share it with you.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

jsb996 said:


> Thanks for the help!!! As soon as I get my tank up, I'll be sure to share it with you.


*rotating smile


----------

